# [PORTAGE] récupérer le package.keywords après ... [résolu]

## Ascodas

Salut,

Bon meaculpa, 1 seul > au lieu de 2 et crack j'ai écrasé mon package.keywords (pas de backup...)

Je partais du principe que un emerge -uDNav world devrait m'indiquer tous les downgrades suceptibles d'être fait et donc je liste les downgrades et les rajoutes (avec le bon flag) dans le package.keywords, mais cela suffit il ?

Il me trouve que 4 packets et il me semblait en avoir bien plus ... alors je tente :

```

[root@corei7 Arpeggios]$ eix | grep -i -F [D]

[D] app-pda/ifuse

[D] app-pda/libiphone

[D] app-pda/libplist

[D] app-pda/usbmuxd

[D] dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

[D] media-libs/libflashsupport-jack [2]

[D] media-sound/ardour

[D] media-sound/jack-keyboard

[D] media-sound/zynaddsubfx

[D] sys-kernel/rt-sources [2]

[D] www-plugins/mozplugger
```

et donc il m'en retrouve d'autres ...

Avez vous une astuce pour m'assurer que je repart sur le système identique précédent ma boulette, et pouvez vous m'indiquer l'astuce de config qui empeche d'écraser les fichiers avec un seul > (!> ?)

Merci.Last edited by Ascodas on Fri May 14, 2010 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

salut

moi je ferai plutot cela afin d'avoir toutes les informations:

```

ordi_perso ~ # eix -cTt

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.mask.

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.unmask.

No non-matching or empty entries in /etc/portage/package.use.

No non-matching or empty entries in /etc/portage/package.cflags.

The names of all installed packages are in the database.

[N] app-emulation/vmware-modules ((~)1.0.0.26): VMware kernel modules

[D] dev-util/kdevelop (4.0.0(4)@09/05/2010 -> ~4.0.0(4)): Integrated Development Environment for Unix, supporting KDE/Qt, C/C++ and many other languages.

[N] media-libs/mutagen ((~)1.19): Mutagen is an audio metadata tag reader and writer implemented in pure Python.

[N] www-apache/mod_backtrace ((~)0.0.1): Apache2 modules to debug segmentation faults in threads

Found 4 matches.

```

----------

## Ascodas

merci pour ta réponse mais cette commande va vérifier l'intégrité de mes fichiers package.* mais pas si certains de mes packets installés necessite d'y être avec un flag ~ ou ** ou je me trompe ?

----------

## bdouxx

d’après l'aide sur eix, ça fait pratiquement la même chose que ta ligne de commande sauf que cela ne limite pas les résultats.

ca vérifie la cohérence dans les 2 sens entre ce qui est installé et ce qu'il y a dans tes fichiers packages.*

Si un packet doit se trouver dans package.keyword ( version installée non stable et non presente dans package.unsmask), il te l'indique. => indiqué par [D]

Si un packet n'a plus/pas besoin d'etre dans package.* , il te l'indique.  => indiqué par [N]

Par exemple cette commande te permet de virer des packets de package.keyword lorsque la dernière version existante passe en stable( et que tu l'as installée), ou que tu as désinstallé le packet de ton ordi.

----------

## ghoti

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> pouvez vous m'indiquer l'astuce de config qui empeche d'écraser les fichiers avec un seul > (!> ?)

 

Si tu utilises bash ou ksh, fais une recherche sur "noclobber"  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

T'es pas le seul à qui c'est arrivé : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-650129-highlight-noclobber.html

D'ailleurs le chat y fait aussi sa pub pour noclobber...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ascodas

Top, c'était bien l'astuce que j'avais en tête, merci à tous.

----------

